
The nausea problem is issue a big issue for Virtual Reality products - sebg
https://www.quora.com/How-big-an-issue-is-the-nausea-problem-for-Virtual-Reality-products/answer/Steve-Baker-9?srid=iAzv&share=f9d7324b
======
T-A
The "holographic" displays used by HoloLens and Magic Leap are supposedly
immune from the depth perception problem, and should also be unaffected by the
momentum problem, since they let you move around freely while wearing them (as
does the Vive, to some extent; I also expect this to be true for future
Daydream + Project Tango devices).

